# "Expired" coffee beans



## I Are Baboon (Dec 25, 2004)

So I made some coffee this morning using beans that expired seven months ago.  Am I going to die now?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 25, 2004)

Hmm...well it tastes fine.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

No the expiration is a sales gimmick.  Some of the flavor has leached out of the bean while the remaining flavor has gone through a slight change of state becoming a touch more bitter.  By the time most people get done adding hazlnet flavoring and suger they'll never notice.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas IAB.  You add a great contribution around here and we all feel the difference you make.  Enjoy your season!!!


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 25, 2004)

Its just the taste thats going to be worse after the expiration date, Im sure you can drink coffee from beans that are 2000 years old if you wanted to without worrying about it.


----------

